# Easytrip Credit Card Top-up Transaction Fee



## Romulan (21 Dec 2009)

_2.       Credit Card Top-up Transaction Fee_
_All Credit Card replenishments, on an Easytrip account, made via Visa, MasterCard or American Express credit cards will be charged ?1 (exclusive of VAT) per replenishment.  _
_Customer's paying by Laser card or Direct Debit will not be affected._ 

What is the point of having and using a credit card if you have to pay an extra fee every time you use it?

This is starting to creep in to general use now that the ticket agencies appear to have got away with booking fees as a concept.


----------



## wheeler (21 Dec 2009)

When did they start charging for using Visa?


----------



## Romulan (22 Dec 2009)

I only got email notification last week.

They suggest;

_The alternative payment options that are available also include direct debit, which is also free of charge. 

In order to make your account more cost effective, you may consider increasing your top up amount so your account tops up less frequently_


----------

